# Im BACKK! Super Mega Hual May & June [PicHvy] NeoScifi,Tendertones,CoolHeat, IMATS



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hello Ladies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




These are my Hauls for half the Month of May and first week of June. 
Also My recent IMATS Haul. I know I went a little crazy last month.
 Who DIDNT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just am getting around to posting this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I'm Going to start out with Mays Haul First. 

Neo Sci-Fi
[Blush]
- X-Rocks Shimmer
- SpacedOut Shimmer 
[e/s]
- Expensive Pink 
- Femme-Fi 
- Magnetic Fields 
- Time & Space 
- Evening Aura
- Solar Riche Bronze
[Nail Polish] 
- Metalist Nail Lacquer​*



*
[l/s]
- Pleasure Seeked 
- Sun Sonic 
[l/g]
- Soft & Glow 
- Grapefruit *



*[Solar Field]
- ScatterRays
- Black Ore
- Bronzescape
- Sunpower
[FutureEarth]
- Prep+Prime MicroFine Lip Refinisher
- Volcanic Ash Exfoliator [not in pics]
[Other]
- Studio Fix Fluid Foundation
- Studio Fix Foundation powder
*




*[Sephora Haul]
Too Faced/California Glamin' Extreme Lashes & Bronzing Set. 
- Too faced Lash Injection
- Sun Bunny Bronzing Bowder
- Retractable Pink Kabuki Brush
- Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette/Ludwig & Beethoven
- Autograph Eyeliner/Black Metal Love 
- Painted Love Lipstick/Lolita
- Bourjois Pairs Liner Clubbing/Black Fever
- Benefit Foundation *




*[Costco Deal] $19.99
Best Of SmashBox Beauty Essentials Color Collection
- Skin Tint/Radiance 
- Black Mascara
- Mini Lash Primer/layer
- Eyeshadow Quad/Picture Perfect
- LipGloss/Glitz,Pout,& Fame
- PhotoFinish Foundation Primer/packet
- Smashbox/ Pink Case W/Mirrior*




*[Victoria Secret] 
- Diamond Luster Face Powder/Radiant Powder
- Diamond Eye Duo/Black Diamond
- Diamond LipGlimmer/Fiery Diamond*




*[June Hauls]*
*[TenderTones]
- DeepSigh
- SweetTooth
- Hush Hush 
- Take A Hint
- Pucker
- Sweet&Nice*




*[Cool Heat] 
- Solar White
- Warming Trend
- Warm Chill
- Gulf Stream 
- Cool Heat 
- Climate Blue 
- Blue Flame
- Gentle Simmer Slimshine
- Neo Sci-fi Supreme 
- Neo Sci-fi Naked Space 
- Dazzleglass/ Date Night *




*& Finally My [IMATS Haul]

[MakeupForever]
- 12 Flash color case
- Mist & Fix
- Blk pigment
[Ruby Cosmetics]
- Primer
- Mineral Eyedust Onyx
- Loose Eye Dust - WhiteGold,Twinkle,PlumPizzazz,DeepSea
- Loose Paint Pig.  HDWine
[Brush Sets] - Royal LangNickel
- Travel Set $10
- Peral Set $40
- Two Royal Brushes/by themselves
[Other]
- Sinna LipLaquer [Free]
- Mascara Wands 
- Eyeshadow Palls.
- Spin Lash wand
*




*Yeah I did't get that much at the Imats But it still was a Blast!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So These are my Hauls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 28, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 28, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW!!!! Great Haul!


----------



## concertina (Jun 28, 2008)

Love the pallet! I don't see that in your list though; whose it made by?


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 28, 2008)

What a luscious haul.  Have fun!!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 28, 2008)

whoa nice haul!!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 29, 2008)

whoa nelly....amazing!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 29, 2008)

wow that's some serious haulage! enjoy all your new goodies!


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice haul!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 29, 2008)

wow amazing haul! enjoy!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 29, 2008)

What a fantastic haul, all that MAC makes me go weak at the knees. Although I passed on Neo Sci-fi I'm very envious of all your lovely goodies. Hope you enjoy! Xxx


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 29, 2008)

Absolutely Fantastic Haul!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, you must be swimming in makeup! Enjoy!!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Love the pallet! I don't see that in your list though; whose it made by?_

 
I don't know I just randomly bought them from a booth at the Imats, I can't remember who sold them to me. Sorry.


----------



## nunu (Jun 30, 2008)

AMAZING haulage! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 30, 2008)

The VS lipgloss looks off the chain!


----------



## nikki (Jun 30, 2008)

Holy crap----that's a great haul!!!!!!


----------



## Moppit (Jul 1, 2008)

Now that is a haul.  Love it.


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice haul!
How are the MUFE brushes?


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice! I wish I had gotten all of the solarbits and more of the neoscifi collection! I'm missing the best one too! blackore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really need to get my hands on it! Amazing haul tho! Have fun with it all!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jul 7, 2008)

that's fun


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness.... that is a -fantastic- haul!

Enjoy!


----------



## concertina (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn! I need to get a Costco Membership!! That Smashbox 'sampler' looks rockin'!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 10, 2008)

Yummy haul! Quite a variety!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Jul 11, 2008)

mmmkay


----------



## artisick (Jul 13, 2008)

amazinggg haul. i'm so jealous!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like you cleaned up!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 21, 2008)

amazing haul!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a question what is IMATS?


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_I have a question what is IMATS?_

 
Its a International Makeup Artist Trade Show that is held once every year in Pasadena california for two days.


----------



## imatocophobic (Jul 22, 2008)

wow that was insane! great haul!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 24, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## lanslady (Aug 1, 2008)

My husband saw the pics of your haul and asked "what's that, MAC's new Halloween line?" LOL  I had to tell him what it was, too cute.  

Great haul!  I'm jealous.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 8, 2008)

oh my 
I'm jealous 

enjoy sweets


----------

